# Forgot to say hi



## rezkon (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey all posted a bit but forgot to say HI

Goal is to compete natural eventfully
And inspire other people that are "hardgainers"
There not..just eat more and love training


----------



## Arnold (Aug 18, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*rezkon* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## mikadoo (Aug 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## slicktrick (Aug 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## lovethislife (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm also new but welcome so far I love this forum


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 18, 2011)

welcome to da boards


----------



## mikadoo (Aug 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## gettinbigw (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ectomite (Aug 22, 2011)

welcome


----------

